# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC what he/she is thankful for.
*Basic Task ii* - Throw pie in a DC's face and record the response.

*Advanced Task i* - Successfully count the months backwards from November to January. 
*Advanced Task ii* - November 4th is King Tut Day. Find an Egyptian tomb and resurrect whatever is inside.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Be a family of turkeys, sitting down for a nice roast human dinner. Carve the human.

----------


## LucasPotter

The bonus task sounds disturbing enough to be a Halloween-themed task.  :wink2: 

Can't wait for new lucid dreams just to try those!

----------


## fogelbise

Thanks again OB! Bonus task is creepy...roast human...yikes! I still plan to try to operate on myself from last month just for fun...and try for November's basic & advanced separately.

----------


## woblybil

These look tough, But I suppose My rotted subconscious mind can find something naughty to do involving a pie.....
That's one godawful ugly looking turkey  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm game.  :Boxing:

----------


## Scionox

Well, was going to try tasks previous month, but didn't had time and broken sleeping schedule didn't helped either, but once i get back to having decent length lucids daily, or at least often enough, i surely will give those a try.  :smiley: 
Finding tomb would be interesting one since i need dream scene change/teleport practice as well.

----------


## Sensei

0_p what the heck! That is an awesome bonus task. I did rebmevon backwards last year, I am thinking about the November to january or ask a DC what they are thankful for.

----------


## fogelbise

I had what had to be my best lucid night so far. I was able to do the first part of my plan from the idea CanisLucidus gave me but didn't get to last months task of operating on myself...

*But I did November's Advanced II (full disclosure: I submitted the idea for the task, so that may have made it easier for me in that it was already rolling around in my mind before the it was posted as a task).

Excerpt: "Sure enough I am light as a feather where as I normally feel very heavy when getting up and know I am dreaming but my vision is very foggy so I pause and decide to do one of the TOTM I just read about last night. I recited the months from November backwards starting slowly got a few of them more quickly and going faster almost tripped me up at April to March as I thought what comes before April but slowed down and finished."

The full night's dream journal:
WILD Flight Up and Above Earth and Girl Friday, WILD M Skin on Skin, DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Omg I typed the stupid bonus task wrong  :Picard face palm: 

Either y'all didn't notice or you think I'm even crazier

Edit: fixed. And wow, congrats fogelbise! Way to hit it right off the bat!! I admit that one will be a bit tough for me. I did rebmevoN last year and had to practice it in waking life first hehe. Great job especially for recovering after the trip up.

----------


## fogelbise

I knew what you meant...but I still think you're crazy!  :wink2:

----------


## StephL

> Thanks again OB! Bonus task is creepy...roast human...yikes! I still plan to try to operate on myself from last month just for fun...and try for November's basic & advanced separately.



Hehe - I had a non-lucid dream about performing surgery on myself:





> This is a snippet I already posted next door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I somehow thought it would be a good idea to create a pocket in my leg surgically to stow away my new "toys".
> ...



Great ideas for the tasks!
I really want to manage them all!
Seems you are on a mission to lead the intrepid towards a state of - _no fear - at least not of oneself_ - with your advanced tasks Ophelia!!

Do you know the movie : The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover?

Don´t click here, if you don´t want to: http://opinionatedalex.files.wordpre...-her-lover.jpg

----------


## OpheliaBlue

No fear baby, I preach it all the time in life, and LDs are a great place to practice fearing not.

And I don't think I heard of that movie but I will check it out now thanks.

Edit: ok yeah I heard if it before when a friend asked me if I ever saw Helen Mirrin young and naked, besides on Excalibur lol

----------


## StephL

> No fear baby, I preach it all the time in life, and LDs are a great place to practice fearing not.
> 
> And I don't think I heard of that movie but I will check it out now thanks.
> 
> Edit: ok yeah I heard if it before when a friend asked me if I ever saw Helen Mirrin young and naked, besides on Excalibur lol



It is a great movie by Peter Greenaway - you won´t regret it!
Great music too and fantastic optics.

Edit: May your teachings be absorbed!
And may I not stay up for too much more time now.. :Off to Bed:

----------


## CharlesD

I just did the first basic one.  I had been playing golf and had just hit a hole in one.  I was so giddy with what I had done.  I hit the ball on the green and then mentally guided it into the hole.  I then went into a large glass building full of people at desks and I had a feeling this was my workplace.  I wanted to tell everyone about my hole in one and as I was riding an escalator I went lucid because I realized I shouldn't have been able to guide the ball with my mind.  My first feeling was disappointment because I knew the hole in one wasn't real.  Then I took a minute just taking in the details of my surroundings and walked up to a good looking young woman sitting at a desk and asked her what she was thankful for.  She replied, "Mike, you, and the guy who fixes my cars."  Then I went out of the building by passing clear through the glass and I flew around for a bit until waking up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol Charles. I just love those DC answers.

----------


## CharlesD

Yeah, they say funny things sometimes.  The way she said Mike it was obvious he was a significant other, and maybe she was thankful for me because I was the boss or something.

----------


## paigeyemps

I'm having a dry spell right now but tonight I will start trying for TOTMs  ::D:  This might just be the spell-breaker!

----------


## CanisLucidus

This morning I *succeeded* at Basic Task of the Month (asking a DC what they're thankful for.)  I interpreted the response as basically "Why aren't you working on Task of the Year?"   ::lol:: 





> Far ahead of me on the path I see two ladies in their late 60s. They look almost exactly alike, with wild hair and somewhat thick glasses. Their appearance reminds me a bit of Professor Trelawney from Harry Potter. I remember the Task of the Month about asking a DC what they're thankful for. I become distressed for a moment that these DCs are too far away and I'll have trouble reaching them. I focus my vision on the two DCs and then imagine myself "zooming in" toward where they are. Immediately I'm standing right in front of them.
> 
> "Hi! What are you thankful for?" I say, my words a bit of a nervous, hurried jumble.
> 
> One lady immediately answers, "Youthful <something>."
> 
> "Youthful what?" I ask. "Can you say it again?"
> 
> "Youthful reef," she says firmly.
> ...



Full dream: Thankful - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Omg CL that's hillarious. Can't believe she actually said reef. Guess you better listen to her  :tongue2: 

Oh and congrats!

----------


## bemistaken

> This morning I *succeeded* at Basic Task of the Month (asking a DC what they're thankful for.)  I interpreted the response as basically "Why aren't you working on Task of the Year?"  
> 
> 
> 
> Full dream: Thankful - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



LOL! Or did she mean "Youthful Reefer?"  :Cheeky:  No matter what...great job! ::goodjob::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> LOL! Or did she mean "Youthful Reefer?"  No matter what...great job!



LOL.  That's a better interpretation than my dreaming brain came up with!  After all, she did say "It's an activity".   ::chuckle::

----------


## PercyLucid

> *Advanced Task i* - Successfully count the months backwards from November to January.



Kinda lame for an advance task don't you think, come on. LOL. Advanced tasked are supposed to not be do-able in waking life.

You did not choose any of my suggestions  :Eek:  :Eek: 

Pouring gravy on the pumpkin pie would be fun  :tongue2: 

I'll guess is time to get busy... rush through the task and then, some real lucid dreaming  ::D:  Like that old "Ride a Unicorn" lame task a few years ago lol.

----------


## Sensei

> Kinda lame for an advance task don't you think, come on. LOL. Advanced tasked are supposed to not be do-able in waking life.
> 
> You did not choose any of my suggestions 
> 
> Pouring gravy on the pumpkin pie would be fun 
> 
> I'll guess is time to get busy... rush through the task and then, some real lucid dreaming  Like that old "Ride a Unicorn" lame task a few years ago lol.



I believe that the tasks are supposed to just be hard to do in a lucid. Waking life memory is normally lacking in lucids, but if you can pull out waking life memories like that in lucids it is a good step in a lucid journey, or if you can just incubate it into your dreams, than that is a good step in your incubation journey. You are well along into lucidity, so you probably are a lot better at pulling waking life memories than most here. Honestly one of the things I struggle with the most. I am great at pulling memories if I remember to pull them, normally I just walk around doing things from previous lucids or goals from previous lucid that I didn't finish last time. Something I am trying to get better at. Normally when I try to get better though, I start losing frequency. :/

----------


## PercyLucid

> I believe that the tasks are supposed to just be hard to do in a lucid. Waking life memory is normally lacking in lucids, but if you can pull out waking life memories like that in lucids it is a good step in a lucid journey, or if you can just incubate it into your dreams, than that is a good step in your incubation journey. You are well along into lucidity, so you probably are a lot better at pulling waking life memories than most here. Honestly one of the things I struggle with the most. I am great at pulling memories if I remember to pull them, normally I just walk around doing things from previous lucids or goals from previous lucid that I didn't finish last time. Something I am trying to get better at. Normally when I try to get better though, I start losing frequency. :/



Wrong... We have always had a golden rule for these tasks:

- Basic: Something do-able in real life that will add a partial challenge to force your memory to recall your task.
- Advanced: Something that it is impossible to do in waking life and require at least one or two dream abilities, plus recalling the task and some thinking.
- Task of the Year: Something that requires several dream abilities, dream control and huge memory recall in addition of some thinking. 

Sorry, chanting a few months is a basic task... and a very, very basic one actually... Even though it is an easy task throwing a pie is actually much harder that saying the months backwards (maybe you will need to spawn a pie and/or you need the actual pie in the dream,) so it needs a bit of dream incubation or the ability to spawn a pie if you can't find one.

----------


## Sensei

> Wrong... We have always had a golden rule for these tasks:
> 
> - Basic: Something do-able in real life that will add a partial challenge to force your memory to recall your task.
> - Advanced: Something that it is impossible to do in waking life and require at least one or two dream abilities, plus recalling the task and some thinking.
> - Task of the Year: Something that requires several dream abilities, dream control and huge memory recall in addition of some thinking. 
> 
> Sorry, chanting a few months is a basic task... and a very, very basic one actually... Even though it is an easy task throwing a pie is actually much harder that saying the months backwards (maybe you will need to spawn a pie and/or you need the actual pie in the dream,) so it needs a bit of dream incubation or the ability to spawn a pie if you can't find one.



Woah! I didn't know that there was a rule for those. If that is the rules, then you are right. You can easily do that in waking life.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Wrong... We have always had a golden rule for these tasks:
> ...
> - Advanced: Something that it is impossible to do in waking life and require at least one or two dream abilities, plus recalling the task and some thinking.



Are you sure that we've always had this rule for tasks?  It seems so restrictive.

For example, a great Advanced task from a long time ago was to write down a waking life memory while in a lucid dream.  Incredibly easy to do in waking life, but quite advanced in an LD.

Doesn't it make more sense to just go by the difficulty of the task in an LD?

----------


## PercyLucid

The purpose of these are to exploit the ability of the oneironaut through challenge (tasks) motivation (making the oneironaut feel motivated) and rewarding (the wings.) For this reason, we always had some guidelines, these tasks should be more studied to make sure you meet them both. 

- You can see how basic i and ii are in similar of difficulty. One for those more holiday themed and the other for those more mischievous and funny. 

- Advance i is way too simple and neither does not provide a sweet outcome (such as throwing a pie or like I suggested, gravy in the pumpkin pie, something doable in waking, but that no one sane would do.) You can see a HUGE difference in dream-ability between both advanced i advanced ii. The human being is lazy by nature, and only a very few will try to do the advanced ii, due it's advanced requirement if you can just say the months backwards. This will result in less people trying the hard advanced and those who accomplish it, will have a not-so-valued reward... true, it is the same wings, but if you can earn $100 for one hour work and the same $100 for ten hours work... why wouldn't you work 1 hours if you get the same prize? This is the very reason you have a second pair of wings for those who complete the advanced tasks. 

- Both basic must be at the same level and so, both advanced as well. In fact, advanced ii could meet the challenge of a lucid task of the year, as it requires several abilities, there is a huge unbalance here and only those who are very skilled will do the advance ii but the average have an easy way to earn the second pair of wings... and it is not about the wings, but the development of the oneironaut. 

I have been the MILD teacher for this community and on topic admin for a reason (until I ran out of time.) If you see the tasks I assigned two years ago, they have been carefully picked to meet these guidelines, and in the long run, means more development for our oneironauts, which should be the goal of these.

Just my two cents.

----------


## gab

I think it's more about having fun. What does or doesn't provide a "sweet outcome" is kinda subjective. What's fun/easy for one, may not be so for someone else. Even advanced tasks - some may have problem with some ability, but someone who just started out may be able to do it easily. 

Tasks are picked for maximum fun and challenge for most of the people and for all levels of mastery. That should not stop anybody for setting up his personal goals.

----------


## woblybil

Fail #1 Already....

11/05..2:00am I knew my rotted sub-c would get me in trouble  :tongue2: 

I'm in Aunt Marie's kitchen at the ranch who has been gone for 30 years so I figured 'm dreaming again. She was a great cook and she's baking pies and I remember the task of throwing a pie at a dc and getting the reaction when a visiting slutty neighbor farm girl walking around the kitchen in a blue baby doll asked me if I would like some pie and I smiled and nodded yes but by now throwing it was not in my plan and lucidity was on the wan, That would be mean and I don't like mean people much so I "Ate" the pie and when I looked like more the girl said there's more pie in the bedroom and after I followed her in like a dog I  figured i'm going to have to try a different task, This one is not working at all and started to wake up and grab the recorder but was laughing so hard I almost lost the whole works...

----------


## CharlesD

There have been months where one of the advanced ones was easier for me because it fit in more with my personality or mental state in dreams, or was something I tend to do a lot already in dreams.  In that case, it was more basic, at least for me, than the basic one was.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Are you sure that we've always had this rule for tasks?  It seems so restrictive.
> 
> For example, a great Advanced task from a long time ago was to write down a waking life memory while in a lucid dream.  Incredibly easy to do in waking life, but quite advanced in an LD.
> 
> Doesn't it make more sense to just go by the difficulty of the task in an LD?



I agree, but still.... Advanced tasks should not be do-able in real life... that was a golden rule that was always followed... but I guess that now these lands are lead by new queens and kings with different ideas... and as life itself, things are become less and less challenging everyday (look at the childhood on the 80s-90s and at the current childhood  :smiley: 

Sorry for bringing up my ideas.

----------


## fogelbise

PercyLucid, I appreciate the time you put into this forum before I joined and appreciate the idea of helping us to grow.  :smiley:  Your criticism may have come across as unappreciative to those who are putting in the work now, though.  :Sad:  Perhaps I was lazy going for the task that I did (yet I think it was more that I saw the perfect opportunity to do the task and then wanted to move on to my personal goals and I did - a flight up above Earth which was absolutely breath-taking).  Perhaps many people will achieve it this month and it will give them the itch to keep coming back and try new things.

Edit: I do hope to see you around more since I can tell you have a lot of experience to bring to these forums.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Definitely trying both basics.

----------


## dolphin

I didn't get good answers but I completed Basic task i. Here's the dream, one of my more interesting ones-Lucid #305-TTOM-Bad day for DCs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The answers I got was "Nothing" from the old man and "What!?" from the young lady. Obviously, I was having a stress dream. Though I completed the task, I'll try again for a better answer. I should have asked the clone of myself I came across in the lucid I had before this one this morning.

----------


## LucasPotter

My phone prevented me from saying the months (although I was having a pretty hard time remembering the months anyway), but maybe next time.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I was in a store and I started singing "Jingle Bells". Everyone around me started singing and dancing, it was fun. I realised it was a dream, so I raised my hands to make them all shut up. Then I started "November, October, September, August, Ju... July? June... Ma... May?" and then my alarm went off.

----------


## Sensei

Lucaspotter. If you have trouble, than grab a calendar and start with November, say it out loud and go on to the previous (lift the page). Should work if you believe!

----------


## Sensei

Dang it. I had this dream earlier this month (on the third) and just realized the correlation. I was having trouble in waking saying them backward, so I quickly made a mnemonic device that I called Jason. 
JFMAMJJASOND
^^D isn't in there. Because of December. And the rest I remember easily, so I decided with Jason I could easily go backward. That night I had this dream. Didn't recognize the connection till now. :/.


*Spoiler* for _Jason is kind of a Douche_: 




I am on the cruise ship again. I look around, and it is the one from COD. I realize that I was here 5 minuted before in a dream. I RC/stabilize and decide to fly over the water and look for some cool stuff out here, like a dragon. I try to fly but am not able. Make a reason that it didn't work and a way that should fix it. I grab a fan and say that I need to have that with me to help me fly. I strap it onto my back and jump off the edge of the boat. I fly for one second and wake up. 

Lay still... RC (try to levitate)... nothing. Slip into a DEILD. 

I imagine myself floating over the sea with awesome boats going every which way, some steam punk, some sci fi, some just old like pirates of the Caribbean style. I realize now that I am seeing these and almost fully in the dream. I rub my hands together and can feel the sea wind in my face. I look behind me and see hundreds of people flying with me. The scenery suddenly changes and everyone is levitating a little over the ground, and the ocean is gone, I am now at a school yard, like a high school. Everyone lands on the ground and starts acting like we weren't all flying. I pass by someone standing near a tree that looks familiar. It is RDC! I stop and turn around. I grab RDC's hand and tell RDC that we need to talk about these dreams. RDC shakes head and transforms into a kid that I know from church. I just leave and talk to Koharo, he is in an opening in the building that doesn't have a roof. I tell him that we should do a task, but he shows me something on a laptop. It is a picture of Jason (WHO IS JASON?). He says that Jason has put himself on all computers in dreams and can do anything he wants with them, he controls the lucid internet. I am surprised to see Jason walking down with the flow of people that seem to be making the same flowy walk that the people flying before were. I grab him and ask him how he got on the internet. Some kid comes and interrupts me, he keeps pestering me and I set him in a corner and draw out a barrier. 
"If you try to leave this, you will be teleported away." I say to him, the barrier is invisible, but I can see a scratch on the wall where I drew it. 
Jason is trying to leave again and I grab him. 
"How did you get yourself on the internet in here?" I ask. He rolls his eyes and replies: 
"I just kept uploading memes on the internet down here of myself and it just happened." he walked away. 
"Why would you lie to me?" I ask, sensing that there is more to it. 
"You don't need to know." He says and jumps onto the ceiling. 
Koharo: 
Looked like his avatar, was a bit taller than me, which is strange since I am normally taller than all DCs. 
Jason: 
Long brown hair, reminds me of sunshine from Remember the Titans. 
Tall, at least a foot taller than me 6'1, which would be 7'1. Er... 186 CM vs him being 216 CM 
Confident. 
Smug.

----------


## LucasPotter

Failed again, but at least I had a lucid dream again last night.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I tried to summon myself, but summoning myself seems to be harder than I thought. I summoned a mirror instead, cause I figured I could talk to my reflection. Turns out I can't. So I decided to try the months thing again... I started with "Dectober".  ::|:  Then I remembered that "Dectober" is the last month, and I'm supposed to start with "Noctober".  ::|:  I finally got it right with "November", then I went to "October", then "Septober"...  ::|:  I realised there was something wrong with that, so I started again... "November", "October", "September!!!", "August", "July" and I woke up.

----------


## she

After this LD i want to eat a pie with jam :smiley: 
I was near my village house, understood that its a dream, made RC and flew a bit. Then remembered TOTM with pies. I had several DCs near me, so i summoned pie and threw in the nearest. But missed. I summoned a lot of pies (about 20) but only 2 or 3 hit the DC's face. But DCs didn't react on me. i don't like it because i wanted the pies destroyed and theese pies jumped from the taget like balls. So i summoned a bottle with cherry jam. Put it with my hand and throw in the nearest man. It was in the white shirt. And in his daughter. i saw red spots from my jam on their clothes. The man came to me and spit in my face. But missed and the spit was on my hair. I went to the road, transformed the road into the river and washed the spit. and exit to real.

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm not quite sure if I made the basic task in which you have to ask a DC what they're thankful for.

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task (completed?)_: 



The dream got started by my nightmare ( Grudge girl) but I was surprised that she actually assisted me to become lucid(Not that I was scared which I wasn't) by telling me :"You can become lucid if you truly believe so".Iv been lucid for about for one minute when I exit a store in a shopping mall. I see a woman approaching me, shes a wearing pink shirt and tight jeans, I guess shes about 30-years-old. I go invite her to sit with me to a bench near to us and we sit down. I quietly (but not like a creep) whisper in her ear : " What are you thankful for?" She starts sobbing a bit,I get confused and after three seconds she replies :"Don't you ever dare to love somebody more than you love yourself, because every time you do, love for yourself slowly fades away--" ~ Can't remember the rest of what she said but it felt important. And so far I haven't loved anybody more than I love myself (I'm not a narcissist). So I guess she meant shes grateful for me loving myself? After receiving the answer I boosted to the sky like Neo and after a  while I lost my lucidity.




Is there a way to improve my recall for dialogues that Iv had with dream characters? This is a problem for me  ::?:

----------


## Sensei

> I'm not quite sure if I made the basic task in which you have to ask a DC what they're thankful for.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic Task (completed?)_: 
> 
> 
> 
> The dream got started by my nightmare ( Grudge girl) but I was surprised that she actually assisted me to become lucid(Not that I was scared which I wasn't) by telling me :"You can become lucid if you truly believe so".Iv been lucid for about for one minute when I exit a store in a shopping mall. I see a woman approaching me, shes a wearing pink shirt and tight jeans, I guess shes about 30-years-old. I go invite her to sit with me to a bench near to us and we sit down. I quietly (but not like a creep) whisper in her ear : " What are you thankful for?" She starts sobbing a bit,I get confused and after three seconds she replies :"Don't you ever dare to love somebody more than you love yourself, because every time you do, love for yourself slowly fades away--" ~ Can't remember the rest of what she said but it felt important. And so far I haven't loved anybody more than I love myself (I'm not a narcissist). So I guess she meant shes grateful for me loving myself? After receiving the answer I boosted to the sky like Neo and after a  while I lost my lucidity.
> 
> 
> ...



Some people struggle with remembering different things during dreams. For me, all conversations are the first thing I forget, so if I have a lucid with interesting conversations with a DC, I write that down first. If you improve your recall overall, it will improve your recall during lucids as well. If you are confused about tags to write during the night when you wake up from a lucid, write the thing that you will forger first and then a theme for the dream, and then the word lucid. I have had a bunch of times that I wake up and think that I had no lucids, saw the note, the theme, and the thing that I thought I would forget, instantly it rushes back to me.

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task 1
And I may need these wings before its over  :tongue2: 

11/10                     
7:30am I had the old plane taken out of mothballs after ten years to fly to my niece's for thanksgiving and left here with it but when I got there I was flying without one and figured I was dreaming but it was fun, She was waiting to pick me up and said she saw my lights when I turned final and thought it was so cool how I landed and taxied up and shut down the engines without even an airplane..She took me to her house and we were sitting around with everybody talking at once and I remembered the task and asked what she was thankful for this thanksgiving and she said she was thankful I had finally come home for Thanksgiving dinner..........
  ps: (Food for thought)  ATC told me to plan a left base approach without an airplane.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ d'awwwwwwwwwww, that is so sweet. Congrats on the basic! You and Mikasan, she, Dolphin, Charles and CL. And to fogelbise on the advanced. I'm starting to bite my nails here.....

----------


## dolphin

I finally had another lucid to ask what a DC was thankful for. I was in culinary school when I became lucid while a teacher was putting on an impressive performance of Mozart's sonata for 2 pianos in D. The teacher said, "I'm thankful you came to join us, especially in the kitchen."

I'll try the advanced task.

----------


## Taffy

I'm going to work really hard at the first basic task. Been so long since lucid dreaming even came to mind but I have faith in myself. It seems simple enough.

----------


## PercyLucid

Here you go... One ToTY and the ToTMs done...

Riding a turtle, biting and breaking a shark in two and completing the ToTM underwater. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

13.11.2013Riding a turtle, biting and breaking a shark in two and completing the ToTM underwater. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Both tasks of the month and third task of the year done... only 3 ToTY to go (hence I started working on them on mid October!) However, I L-DEILDed into a brand new dream and did a 4th Task of the Year, which I will report in a different one.


I was with some friends outside doing some camping and we were chatting about ET beings and ESP. One of them, had firecrackers and lit one that looked like a tennis ball. it blew up a few times and then, it turned into a grayish tennis ball. I was told that it would take between 3-4 minutes to blow up. We started to play catch and playing the game "bomb" with it. I felt it was dangerous as we were kicking it and grabbing it with our hands, it could blow away one of our hands if we were unlucky, talk about a risky "bomb" game.  I had the guts to run down so stairs, grab it with my hand and fling it away. I successfully did and it went to one of my friends. As my friend hit it, it started to explote but did not hurt my friend.  It went under my car and I was worried it would blow up my car, but nothing happened.

I then went to an airport for some reason with my wife and we traeveled to Australia. As soon as I entered the plane, I was in australia already (there was no plane... the door to the plane it ported me to Australia.)  We were going to some sort of hotel and I realized there was some sort of event. I felt it was about Psychic Mediumship and wondered if I could join the class to sharpen my skills.  I saw a couple people chatting and it appeared it was a Christian gathering. I felt threathened as most Christians dislike Psychics. One of the gals who was very friendly tried to flirt with me, but I was not interested and left.

I went into some building that had a 12 feet deep pool, but it was like a cave. I found a lot of gold coins and started to fill up my pockets excited because I could make some good money selling them.

As I was picking up the coins, I wondered how I would take them out from the dream world into real life, and then, realized that it was impossible to do that. I decided to work on the Tasks of the Year. I was in Australia after all!

I started to swin within this cave alike pool and focused on appearing at the Great Barrier Reef. As I came out from the water, there I was. Funny enough, there was a weird sign that said Great Barr*& R4th or something like that... who cares... I was there. 

I saw a sea turtle and I sat on the top of it. The turtle (that was swimming) started to sink, but it was moving forward still. The shell was very slipery, but I was able to ride it for a while. Check.

I then started to swim with my wife and I saw a great white shark. I recalled I had to kill one, so I placed one arm right above his head and the other arm on the tail. I tried to break the shark in half like if it was a wooden stick. The shark was moving nonstop, but it was not slippery, it was dry and hard like a rock. I recalled I had to bite it also. So I munched on the back of the shark and chewed a small piece. The texture was like a gummy shark, but it had a taste of salt, fish and blood. It was a bit gross.... Upon doing it, I kept pushing both ends of the shark until I head a "crack" and the shark was like a triangle on my hands... the actual skin did not break nor there was blood or anything, but the skelleton broke in two.  A few seconds later, the shark vanished within my hands... weird... oh well, 3rd task of the year done.

I took a swim with my wife and while underwater, told my wife that the task was done and told her I could still do another one. As I was speaking, I remembed that it was only one ToTY per dream.  I wondered what I needed to do.

My wife told me, "How about the Task of the Month." Without excitement I replied, "Oh... yeah..." and with a silly and mockery voice I told her, "What are you grateful for?" She replied, "I am grateful for my success." I said, "Good.... Now that silly months thing... November, October, September, August, July, June, May, April, March, February, January." ToTMs done...

I emerged from the water and exited the bulding. I saw a giant turkey in front of a store. The turkey was made out of plush. I believed I had to carve a turkey too, so I spawned a huge knife and pulled out some plush from it (it is a turkey, not specified it had to me an edible one, but this was not a ToTM anyway, the ones done were, so who cares.) I also remembered there was a hard ToTM to get done, something about some Pharao but I could not recall well.

My dream started to fade, so I allowed it to happen but focus on doing my own L-DEILD technique (Lucid-Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream, a 100% success rate for a DEILD starting from a Lucid Dream. 

I kept repeating to myself, "I won't move when I wake up and I will enter another lucid dream." The dream faded completely and I woke up with sleep paralysis... Then another lucid started to form. But this goes in the next dream... other ToTY done...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Finally the basic task! A DILD: I asked a DC what he was thankful for, and he stared straight ahead, and cupped the air in front of him with each hand as if he were imagining breasts, and said,

"I'm thankful for those gigantic, white, soft, fluffy...... flying kittens."

I patted him on the back of his shoulder and lolled. I just love these guys  ::chuckle:: 

Whole dream http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...m-basic-52593/

----------


## fogelbise

> "I'm thankful for those gigantic, white, soft, fluffy...... flying kittens."



 I love it! I think I will make that my new code word and no one will have any idea what I am talking about! "mmm...flying kittens"

----------


## LucasPotter

I counted the months, from November to January!  ::D:  *DJ*.

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for LD_: 



I was in a bus and my mum was near me. We spoke about lucid dreaming and i understood that its a dream. I said it to DC of my mum and began count the months backwards.  it was easy and i add December in the end. The bus was running in the street with exotic plants and i enjoy the view. Then i suddenly ( i don't know why) shaked my head in dream and awoke.

----------


## vasiona

Is it okay to join in with this even if I'm really new? I wasn't really planning to, mainly because I haven't been here long and hardly have any posts, but I read over the tasks anyway and they seemed fun - and I remembered the first basic one in a lucid dream last night, so I decided to try it. I understand if I'm too new to participate in this, but it was still interesting to try, and I think I'll attempt some of the others if I get the chance  ::D: 

The disembodied head, the spider-like girl and being Mark (lucid, FAs) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

"The first question that comes to mind is the one I saw on DV for the first basic task of the month.

Without answering his question, I ask: “What are you thankful for?”

He frowns a little, but in thought rather than annoyance. “Well,” he says, “I had sleepytime with —” he says a name that I don’t hear clearly — “Yesterday at lunch.”

I’m trying to remember the exact words he says so that I can write them down when I wake. “Wait,” I ask, “with whom?”

“Eowyn,” he says. The dream is fading. Before I have time to try any stabilisation, it’s almost completely dark."

The answer was definitely...unexpected, especially the way he phrased it.  ::roll:: 

(Also... does it count if the DC asked is nothing more than a head?  :tongue2: )

----------


## Sensei

> Is it okay to join in with this even if I'm really new? I wasn't really planning to, mainly because I haven't been here long and hardly have any posts, but I read over the tasks anyway and they seemed fun - and I remembered the first basic one in a lucid dream last night, so I decided to try it. I understand if I'm too new to participate in this, but it was still interesting to try, and I think I'll attempt some of the others if I get the chance 
> 
> The disembodied head, the spider-like girl and being Mark (lucid, FAs) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> "The first question that comes to mind is the one I saw on DV for the first basic task of the month.
> 
> Without answering his question, I ask: What are you thankful for?
> 
> He frowns a little, but in thought rather than annoyance. Well, he says, I had sleepytime with  he says a name that I dont hear clearly  Yesterday at lunch.
> ...




 :Peek: 
Sounds like a fun dream. Everyone is invited to do the task of the month. There is no minimum time or whatnot for people being on the site. It is to try and spawn creativity and to keep people motivated about lucid dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yes to what BrandonBoss said. And really funny dream too haha!! Congrats on the totm

----------


## second

> *Advanced Task ii* - November 4th is King Tut Day. Find an Egyptian tomb and resurrect whatever is inside.



great task. i'm gonna do this. i'll try to start out here in michigan too.





> Carve the human.



this though, not happening.


is there an active thread where people put up casual tasks?

----------


## Graywolf

I'll try out basic task I tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Nazrax

Advanced Task i - Successfully count the months backwards from November to January





> I realize I have a task of the month to do. I think about doing the ask-a-DC task, but that requires having someone nearby; but since it's night, everyone's asleep, so there won't be anyone to talk to. Instead, I decide to count the months backwards. Since I've been practicing this one in real life, I had no trouble counting backwards from November to January. I still want to try asking a DC what he's thankful for. I realize the guard should still be awake, and I can ask him; but I need clothes first, so I go to the open closet and start looking around inside for something to wear. Unfortunately, the light isn't working, and I can't see inside well. I try to use my key-chain flashlight, but it barely casts any light at all - I'm surprised it's working so poorly and figure the batteries must be almost out.



Full entry

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> great task. i'm gonna do this. i'll try to start out here in michigan too.
> 
> 
> 
> this though, not happening.
> 
> 
> is there an active thread where people put up casual tasks?



You can check the lucid challenges forum Lucid Challenges

----------


## woblybil

This is a bad month for lucid tasks for me for some reason..I liked flying double wingers too..
Some of us have seen gory things in the real world so we don't do those but I otter be able to toss a pie......  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Okaaaaay, I'll be less gory next month, I promise  ::teeth::

----------


## LucasPotter

Asked my mum what she was grateful for!  :smiley:  And then I got things mixed up, turned my family into people with pig faces and we were about to have a pig with a human face for dinner.  ::|: 

DJ

----------


## FryingMan

> Okaaaaay, I'll be less gory next month, I promise



Yeah I'd rather see carving humans and other gory/scary limited to October  :smiley: .

----------


## woblybil

> Okaaaaay, I'll be less gory next month, I promise



Sorry... Not meant as a complaint,Just saying.....
Don't let me spoil the fun, If we don't like them we don't have to do them...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh that's alright. I tend to err on the side of gore. I'm a gore whore  ::chuckle::

----------


## StephL

:Bliss: 


Yippee - A Lucid With Doing Several Tasks - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I did basic and the easier advanced task - soo happy!!

See DJ above - the months were no problem at all, actually - and I sampled three DC´s on what they are thankful for.
Pretending to be a radio-moderator and even wanting to tell them that the style in the show would be very respectful and all..

Anyway - the first one was a woman - maybe around 50, in plain dark clothes and she didn´t look at me directly - but she answered.
And of all things - she answered "The Church and what it did for humankind."
Good there were two more persons around.

Ah - for the first woman - I very highly suspect, I might have talked out loud in my sleep, because I felt like having problems vocalizing, and like written in the DJ as well - this exact problem occurred before, esp. in ugly dream situations, and others sleeping with me in the room have told me, they had heard me mumble afterwards..

Second person was a quite nondescript guy and he said something trivial - not "The weather" but something similarly un-astonishing and I unfortunately forgot it.
The third DC was a younger woman, looking very good - and looking into my eyes, too, while answering.
She said, she was thankful for the fact that humans can understand what other humans think with communicating.
So - that saved my sample..

Oh - almost forgot - the very first being, I asked, was a beautiful grey cat with a lot of fluffy fur and an elegant face. But she just looked at me disdainfully - got off from lying half on her back and stalked off. Should have better petted her..

Do I get wiiings now?

 :armflap:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> The purpose of these are to exploit the ability of the oneironaut through challenge (tasks) motivation (making the oneironaut feel motivated) and rewarding (the wings.) For this reason, we always had some guidelines, these tasks should be more studied to make sure you meet them both. 
> 
> - You can see how basic i and ii are in similar of difficulty. One for those more holiday themed and the other for those more mischievous and funny. 
> 
> - Advance i is way too simple and neither does not provide a sweet outcome (such as throwing a pie or like I suggested, gravy in the pumpkin pie, something doable in waking, but that no one sane would do.) You can see a HUGE difference in dream-ability between both advanced i advanced ii. The human being is lazy by nature, and only a very few will try to do the advanced ii, due it's advanced requirement if you can just say the months backwards. This will result in less people trying the hard advanced and those who accomplish it, will have a not-so-valued reward... true, it is the same wings, but if you can earn $100 for one hour work and the same $100 for ten hours work... why wouldn't you work 1 hours if you get the same prize? This is the very reason you have a second pair of wings for those who complete the advanced tasks. 
> 
> - Both basic must be at the same level and so, both advanced as well. In fact, advanced ii could meet the challenge of a lucid task of the year, as it requires several abilities, there is a huge unbalance here and only those who are very skilled will do the advance ii but the average have an easy way to earn the second pair of wings... and it is not about the wings, but the development of the oneironaut. 
> 
> I have been the MILD teacher for this community and on topic admin for a reason (until I ran out of time.) If you see the tasks I assigned two years ago, they have been carefully picked to meet these guidelines, and in the long run, means more development for our oneironauts, which should be the goal of these.
> ...



I empathize.

Personally, I think counting months backwards in waking life is a difficult and uninteresting task, so, why would I want to do it in a dream? 

We can do literally _almost anything_ in a dream. We can visit other planets, morph into mythical beasts, wield superpowers, shoot fire out of our fingertips, and lightning out of our eyeballs. I personally suggest that _all_ tasks of the month/tasks of the year be things that are impossible to do in waking life. I have found that easy tasks that I can do in waking life are actually extremely difficult to do, because they bore me. When a task is exciting and fun, I find it's much easier to get that to incubate deep into my subconscious mind. When I first came to DV some years ago, I found the ToTM to be well thought out, challenging, fun, and interesting. One year, I was one of only three or four people to complete the ToTY. That same year I also did almost every ToTM. I became frustrated, over time, when it seemed to me like no one's suggestions for the ToTM or the ToTY were being considered, even people who had completed many of the tasks of the year and month over and over like myself. 

My suggestions to improve the ToTM: polls. For example: the staff posts 5 different choices for each category for ToTM two weeks beforehand, and whichever one gets voted up becomes the task.

----------


## StephL

Well - Waking Nomad - I think you might mix up "why would I want to" with "how could I remember such an irrelevant thing?".
I did recite the months from November to January backwards last night - see above - and it was the easiest thing in the world, actually.

Sorry - I do not want to brag - but I pure and simply had my waking-life memory easily accessible.
And to practise this memory-access was the _point_ of this task, as I understood it.

I knew about the tasks - that I wanted to do them, and why (wiiings..) and it took 5 seconds - like if I did it now.
So - 5 sec. are wasted time in your book? How long are your LDs?


I went flying out of the window to look for DCs afterwards by the way and had some several minutes left - and that as a bloody novice.
The wings sure are worth the 5 seconds! 

And it is something to cultivate - having day time memory - so you get dream-control.
I just found it so much more easy than conjuring up a pyramid with sarcophagus and - an at least potentially slightly frightening being to resurrect..
Whole other calibre..
I mean. Wow - that will take some doing, I would say.
But sure - I am in for it!

Waking Nomad - is 5 sec. too much, or do you have a problem to remember, what you had planned exactly for your dream?
Or is reciting/counting/access to common knowledge like the months in some way impaired, maybe?
Maybe it is more advanced than it felt last night..

Edit:
Why do I not directly go for the special stuff with eating a human for the next _task-LD_ (_directly next_ comes something else, I guess..)?
Not because of the choice of food, primarily - I deem it difficult _to have a viewpoint of several entities at once_ - and not women, but turkeys - transforming into animals _plural_.

That is an other calibre again, I think..

----------


## StephL

Wiiiings!!!

Thank you Ophelia!
This feels great!
And off to the pyramid after one or two private-themed LDs it is!
And turkeys - even if I can not even imagine such a thing, actually (yet?)!

----------


## PercyLucid

Amen to that Nomad.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*PercyLucid* and *WakingNomad*: your suggestions are noted and much appreciated, especially from a former admin! Actually, it was a PM from Percy several months ago, that suggested I was making the basic tasks too hard. In fact, you suggested something simple like "pick a flower" and I used it the very next month and it was pretty damn successful. So thank you for that! I know that kinda contradicts with what WakingNomad just said about making all TOTMs something impossible in real life, but oh well, can't please everyone (though I do like the Poll idea...)

Good news is, I don't ignore suggestions from the task club, or from other members. In fact, this year's TOTY wasn't my idea at all, so no worries about me not considering others' ideas. In fact I can't wait to see what they come up with for December!!

----------


## Cheysdreamer

All but bonus task complete! Surprised over here!  :smiley:  Happy though! Scared to try the turkey family... I've never been an animal outside wolf, hawk, and one time a dragon thing... so a tad nervous on that. 

1) Asking DC what they are thankful for... turned out slightly hilarious: Decided to try the first month challenge for November! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2) Throwing a pie in a DC's face (of course work HAD to get involved -_- ): Another task of the month complete!! Woot woot!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3) November to January count, wouldn't say it was intentional but it happened: November to January TOTM completed!  ::D:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4) Ressurection and tomb.... went very odd.... : TOTM whittling my way to the last one! Tomb and Resurrection - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Now to attempt the turkey one! I'm surprised I was able to do any to be honest!

----------


## woblybil

Better late than never... Advanced 1.

11/21
7:00am I went back to sleep after looking at the gloom outside and almost instantly it seemed I was at the computer wondering what to do and counted the whole year backward thinking this is not worth wasting a lucid dream on and went off to see what I could find to haunt (Haunting is always worthwhile),
 Walmart is my usual target but then I saw the 200 yr old hotel across the street that has been closed up for 50 years and men are preparing for demolition by removing the asbestos and is deserving of a good haunt, (I even thought I may not be alone  :tongue2:  ) It seemed the men could not see me but knew I was there got real hinky and picked up their tools and left,Then the dust settled around my computer again and I found myself back in bed waking up.. Hardly even a good haunt  :Sad:

----------


## woblybil

[QUOTE=OpheliaBlue;2062004], you suggested something simple like "pick a flower" and I used it the very next month and it was pretty damn successful. So thank you for that! I know that kinda contradicts with what WakingNomad just said about making all TOTMs something impossible in real life, 

You might be surprised at how difficult it is to pick a flower for someone that does not remember ever picking a flower.
     Like Meeeeee.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

[QUOTE=woblybil;2062177]



> , you suggested something simple like "pick a flower" and I used it the very next month and it was pretty damn successful. So thank you for that! I know that kinda contradicts with what WakingNomad just said about making all TOTMs something impossible in real life, 
> 
> You might be surprised at how difficult it is to pick a flower for someone that does not remember ever picking a flower.
>      Like Meeeeee.



I know right? I definitely like the basic I task to be for super beginners, because sometimes even just remembering the task at all can be an obstacle to overcome. To this day I sometimes struggle with remembering all 5 of them. Or like, if I completed 2 already, then sometimes I can't remember the 3 I haven't done lol. They're great exercises though, these tasks. And I don't mind suggestions, and mixing things up.

----------


## NyxCC

Did basic like two weeks ago, but there's always something coming up and by the time I proofread and post the entire journal entry it will probably be Christmas, so here's the relevant part:





> The girl now comes from somewhere and I finally remember that I was supposed to ask a question. At this point there is the realization that I had many chances to do so, yet always forgot to. I take it slow and ask the question - what are you thankful for, and become all ears, trying not to influence her answer. She opens her mouth and only some gibberish comes out, I can't make any word from that. I ask her again and she starts laughing maniacally. That pisses me off because I still expect to hear a normal answer. In the end she blurts out: "Are you deaf or what?". Her eyes seem quite lively but I have no explanation for this behavior



I love those ask DCs tasks, I can never tell what the end result will be.  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

> I love those ask DCs tasks, I can never tell what the end result will be.



 :smiley: ..... Our DC's learn their answers from children.....

----------


## Sensei

I did the advanced totm.


*Spoiler* for _jason... nosaj_: 




I realize I am dreaming. I am in my apartment, but it looks a bit different than my apartment. I go to the computer and start trying to think of a task to do. I grab some white stuff and write down "lucid" on the wall. Jason! The months. I start:
"November, October, September, august." I stop and think. _may, June July._  " July, June, May, April, March, February, January."

Aha! Got it. I jump and twist for joy (ain't no party like a dream party) Laura walks in. 
"Is it you? Or are you a dream character?" I ask
"It is me and my mom." She says. Her mom walks in.
"This is a dream, let's go do something fun"
We head outside and it is icy, but not cold. 
"Do you want to ice skate or go on a drive?" I ask. As I walk over to a long line of motorcycles. I grab one and deem it mine. It is red and looks like a smaller version of Batman's motorcycle in the dark Knight. I jump on and Laura grabs a car. She asks where we are gonna go. I tell her that it doesn't matter. She keeps listing off places, I tell her that we should go, we are wasting dream time. I wake up after learning how to run this motorcycle (a lot different than a normal cycle).

----------


## woblybil

> I wake up after learning how to run this motorcycle (a lot different than a normal cycle). 
> [/SPOILER]



A good nights work....    :tongue2: 

I love the motorcycle ones, I usually end up without the bike in a riding crouch flying twisty roads and rivers at 200 mph ....

----------


## Sensei

> A good nights work....   
> 
> I love the motorcycle ones, I usually end up without the bike in a riding crouch flying twisty roads and rivers at 200 mph ....



If I drive too fast I always fly instead of drive. One time iI ended up hitting a tree thousands of feet up. Haha.

----------


## Highlander

Basic task (i) although I did use the word 'grateful' in my sentence instead of 'thankful' - a memory oversight on my part! (Derp.)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/high...92-dild-52972/

*TL;DR:* Something to do with the 'London Underground' was the reply basically!  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

> All but bonus task complete! Surprised over here!  Happy though! Scared to try the turkey family... I've never been an animal outside wolf, hawk, and one time a dragon thing... so a tad nervous on that. 
> 
> 1) Asking DC what they are thankful for... turned out slightly hilarious: Decided to try the first month challenge for November! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 2) Throwing a pie in a DC's face (of course work HAD to get involved -_- ): Another task of the month complete!! Woot woot!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 3) November to January count, wouldn't say it was intentional but it happened: November to January TOTM completed!  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 4) Ressurection and tomb.... went very odd.... : TOTM whittling my way to the last one! Tomb and Resurrection - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> ...



Wow!
I really enjoyed reading these - to manage the months under water while under alien attack - now that is something!
I just stood there.
But this sounds like exactly the lucidity, you would want to still have while being really far in the story and follow it´s logic, and not create your own full on - only just empower you.
Edit: This brought over from another thread, where I just wondered, if one wanted almost 100% lucidity in dreams.
I mean - some lucidity. If it were possible to have really adventurous and surprising dreams, like this one.
Yes, I guess.
Intriguing!
And - I wish I had such a "dream guy" as well - that he actually helps you not to loose full or general lucidity and reminds you to go through with the task and find out and find, what you have resurrected!
And in general. I didn´t overly like the notion of searching for a dream-guide, as I had only half-understood it.
Probably it is always happening that some entity shows up - representing your real drives also beyond the dream - in the waking life. Maybe. I wish I knew more, already..goodsigh2.gif

And a cat resurrected and duly petted - I can only congratulate - lovely!
Also great thankfulness answers - your dream guy _you_, because that is why he exists - I love how much sense he makes - but this is just my favourite scene:





> It was a middle aged lady that reminded me much of my mother. I asked "for job purposes I am to ask you one thing you are most thankful for" she turns to me and says "really right now you want me to think of this? Well ok! I suppose I am most thankful for puppies who don't need rescued and baby that don't need to be removed from plants." 
> 
> She turns away and at this point I am interrupted with what appears to be a commercial type thing where it show people pulling babies that grew on plants off. They are being held onto the plant by their heads and when pulled off they start to cry like they were born and then given to the couple standing there waiting.



That is just soo cool!
Might be, I should not, or go completely wrong - but I had to think about this and find it very interesting on top of super-funny.
What I first thought was - okay - lady, bit older - puppies get rescued from trees, as a schema, and babies fit the helpless stranded beings schema invoked by the puppies.

And good that she does for a change not have to assist these beings all the time, puuh.


The babies landed on the plants, because the puppies were there already, maybe..?
Riight - and then comes the commercial - fantastic!
Seems to me, some part of you questioned that babies can be found on plants - and that lead to some (maybe other?) part of you getting active and throwing up this hilarious commercial with baby-fruit-trees as an impromptu reality-background fabrication.
Only hypothesising of course here..

Well done with - oh, no - no stress - and you get a Cheshire-cat-like lady who loves to have pie thrown at her.
Really cool way to go about these TOTMs - looking forward to your turkey-family - and hope, I didn´t mix up things or was bothersome otherwise with this!
And maybe I do try the resurrecting next as well - I go sleep now..nienies.gif

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hang your stockings kids, Santa is bringing December's TOTMs soon!

----------

